# WoW und die Freundin



## Zwizazadera (5. April 2009)

Hi WoWler,

wie wir alle wissen, sind wir alle Nerds, pickelige Jungfrauen mit Brille und einem Hang zu brutalen Spielen. Doch eine Hand voll von euch, vielleicht auch weniger (!) kennt vielleicht das Leid, das eine Lebensgefährtin mit sich bringt, vor allem wenn sie zum anschalten eines PCs mehr als eine Minute braucht...
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich euch daher eine kleine Geschichte erzählen und einen Erfahrungsaustausch anregen.

Nach einer wahren Begebenheit:

Meine Freundin liebt mich so, wie ich bin. Solange ich so bin wie sie es möchte natürlich.
Und dies definiert sich meist durch "nicht am Computer". Und durch "bei der Freundin" - auch wenn sie selbst selig schnarchend auf dem Sofa liegt.
Nun, ich bin ja ein sehr kompromissbereiter Typ. Vieles habe ich über mich ergehen lassen, Marienhof, Desperate Housewifes, Mädelsabende im Wohnzimmer (wo mein Rechner steht und ich daher nicht ran durfte), gemeinsam ins Kino in "Bride Wars"... es war furchtbar.
Vor allem wenn man weiß, dass in dieser Zeit von den Kumpels die ersten Trys an Ulduar gemacht werden. Aber man ist ja tolerant, stigmatisiert als der "Computerfreak", quasi der Abschaum der Gesellschaft sobald man vor dem PC sitzt.

Doch eines Tages war es zuviel (und wir tauchen langsam in eine Rückblende):

"Fleischbestie von links!" brüllte Tragor und riss seinen Schild empor. Seine vormals glänzende Plattenrüstung war von dem stinkenden und fauligen Blut der Widergänger besudelt.
Snipertroll hob den Bogen und zielte gründlich: "Banshee zwölf Uhr!". Wie ein Uhrwerk funktionierte die zehnköpfige Truppe und schlachtete sich unaufhaltsam durch die Armeen der Toten. In der Ferne hörten Sie verzweifelte Schreie, doch konnten sie sich davon nicht ablenken lassen.
Der oberste Lich, Kel'Thuzad blickte von seinem Thron auf sie herab, während er ihnen Welle um Welle seiner Untoten entgegensandte. Nurnoch wenige Gegner, dann würde sich seine Armee so ausgedünnt haben, dass Kel Thuzad selbst eingreifen musste. Und sie konnten seinen Hass beinahe spüren.
"Für Mr. Bigglesworth!" grollte der Lich und warf sich in den Kampf. Nurnoch ihn galt es zu bezwingen, dann würde man sie die Unverwüstlichen nennen. Wochen zuvor hatten sie diesen Run geplant. Nurnoch ihn...

"Ich bin wieder da Schatzi!" trällerte es aus der Richtung der Haustüre.
"Hallo Schatz!" empfing Targor den Lich und versetzte ihm einen Schildhieb, der die Eiskristalle, die sich in den knöchrigen Händen des Untoten zu bilden begonnen hatten, zerspringen ließ.
"Das muss ich Dir unbedingt erzählen Schatz, ich war ja mit den Mädels weg, da in der Stadt bei der *@!%tailbar bei dem Hutladen da, du weisst doch was ich meine, oder? Komm helf mir halt mal!"
"Du Schatz, is grad schlecht." spieh Targor Kel Thuzad verachtungsvoll entgegen und versetzte ihm einen Streich quer über die Brust.
"Sag bloß du spielst wieder dieses doofe Spiel. Kannst du nicht damit aufhören, wenn ich nach Hause komme?"
"Schatz, noch 10 Minuten, wir sind grade beim letzten Boss." japste Targor und sprang mit einem Satz aus dem tödlichen Kreis, den sein Widersacher um ihn gewirkt hatte.
"Ständig denkst du nur an den Computer, wenn du den so liebst, dann schlaf doch mit ihm!", schrie es.
"Eisblock! Eisblock!" brüllte Targor, von allen Seiten von hartem, kaltem Wasser umschlossen. Er merkte, wie das Leben allmählich aus seinem Körper wich, dann wurde es schwarz um ihn.

"OH, ich bin also ein Eisblock? Da hast du deinen scheiss Eisblock!" heulte sie und warf ihm zornig das Netzteil des Routers auf den Schoß.
Disconnect. Offline. Wipe.

Es entbrannte der wohl heftigste Streit meiner Beziehungsgeschichte, in dem natürlich ich schuld war und wegen einem dummen Spiel unsere Beziehung aufs Spiel setzte und überhaupt sei sie so tolerant, immerhin gewährte sie mir an 2 Tagen in der Woche das Recht zu spielen. Und natürlich wenn sie selbst etwas unternehmen wollte. Aber auch nur bis sie wiederkommt.

Von weiterem Gezeter bekam ich nichts mit, denn ich schmiedete schon Rachepläne - und diese setzte ich schon bald in die Tat um.

Die folgenden Wochen nach der Versöhnung spielte ich kein WoW mehr. Nicht eine Minute. Stattdessen verbrachte ich jede Minute mit ihr. Sie dachte sie hätte gewonnen... haha. Sie genoss richtig, mich jede Sekunde für sich selbst da zu haben. Bis sie abends zum Sport mit einer Freundin wollte.
"Aber Schatz! Donnerstag ist doch unser Abend. Da kannst du doch nicht einfach zum Sport gehen." maulte ich Sie an. "Wie wär es mit Mittwochs, da läuft eh was im Fernsehen, das ich schauen will."
Natürlich wusste ich genau, dass der Yogilates Kurs nur Donnerstags war...
"Aber der Kurs ist doch nur Donnerstags!" erwiderte sie.
"Kannst du denen dann nicht sagen, sie sollen den am Mittwoch machen, wo du hindarfst? Sag ihnen doch einfach dass das der Liebhabetag ist bei dir. Dir ist es doch wichtig, oder?"
Damit hatte ich Sie und ich musste mir wirklich verkneifen, nicht den ganzen Abend zu grinsen, als sie genervt mit mir auf dem Sofa lag und ich seelruhig immer zwischen Eurosport, DSF und 9Live hin und her wechselte.

Ich teilte ihr den Mittwoch und den Sonntag als freie Abende zu, an denen sie sich auch ruhig mal mit Freundinnen treffen durfte. Natürlich fiel damit ein ordentliches Weggehen aus, denn die Freundinnen waren ja an anderen Tag schon unterwegs gewesen. Ausserdem musste meine Freundin immer am nächsten Morgen arbeiten. Ich genoss es.
Ebenso viel Freude bereitete es mir, immer wenn sie telefonierte plötzlich über ganz wichtige Dinge reden zu müssen oder das Essen machen genau so zu timen, dass es genau 5 Minuten nach Beginn ihrer Lieblingsserien fertig war. Natürlich unangekündigt. Und ich muss zugeben, es macht tierisch Spaß dann den Beleidigten zu spielen, die Türen zu knallen und ihr Essen extra noch einmal 10 min in den Kühlschrank zu stellen, bevor man es dann provokativ auf einen Tisch weit ausserhalb der Sichtlinie des Fernsehers stellt.

Abend um Abend verbrachten wir auf der Couch, wobei ich stets für sie urlangweilige Sendungen schaute, die ich eigentlich selbst so langweilig fand, dass ich regelmäßig einschlief. Auf ihr - und auf der Fernbedienung.
Natürlich gingen wir auch aus. Und sie freute sich tatsächlich, als ich ihr erzählte, ich hätte zwei Kinokarten für den Abend reserviert. Wir bestellten uns Popcorn und hatten die besten Plätze im ganzen Saal.
Planet Terror.
Natürlich hatte ich ihr nicht erzählt in welchen Film wir gehen.
"Warum muss ich mir mit Dir so einen Schrott anschauen?" fragte sie ein wenig angesäuert. "Warum nicht irgendwas romantisches?"
"Ach Schatz," erwiderte ich. "Solche Filme finde ich doof. Kannst du die Dir nicht mit deinen Freundinnen anschauen? Aber halt Mittwochs oder Sonntags."
Ihr Gesichtsausdruck war einfach göttlich...

Aber mein größter Coup sollte noch folgen. Popkonzert irgend eines DSDS Typen.
Da saß sie nun, mit neun ihrer besten Freundinnen (welch Zufall!) bei uns zuhause und drauf und dran besagten Sänger live zu sehen. Die Truppe war am vorglühen, nur meine Freundin nicht - sie sollte die gackernde Bande später fahren.
Die Stimmung war ausgelassen und es näherte sich dem Zeipunkt, an dem die Gruppe losfahren musste.
Ich hatte mich für den Abend entschuldigt, ich war bowlen... in der Theorie. In der Praxis war ich bei einem Bekannten, habe dort eine DVD gesehen und bin pünktlich eine Minute vor Abfahrtzeitpunkt zuhause angekommen.
"Ich bin wieder da Schatzi!" trällerte ich aus der Richtung der Haustüre.
"Hallo Schatz!" empfing sie mich, während sie sich hastig die Schuhe anzog.
"Das muss ich Dir unbedingt erzählen Schatz, ich war ja bowlen, da in der Stadt, bei dem Café mit dem Sportgeschäft nebendran. Du weisst doch, was ich meine, oder? Komm helf mir halt mal."
"Du Schatz, wir wollen grade los, kannst du mir das nicht später erzählen?"
"Sag bloß du gehst zu dem Konzert von dem blöden Deppen da. Musst du da noch hingehen, jetzt wo ich nach Hause komme?"
"Schatz, das sind maximal zwei Stunden, ausserdem haben die Mädels und ich die Karten schon vor Wochen gekauft."
"Ständig denkst du nur an diesen komischen Typen, wenn du den so liebst, dann schlaf doch mit ihm!" schrie ich und verzog mich nach draußen. Dort öffnete ich die Motorhaube des Wagens und fummelte betont auffällig im Motorraum herum.
Ihre Freundinnen kamen aus der Tür und sahen mich verwundert an.
"Ich komme gleich!" rief meine Freundin aus der Tür.

"OH, du kommst gleich? Wenn du beim Gedanken an den Typen kommst, dann geil dich doch an dem hier auf!" heulte ich, stürmte in die Wohnung und warf ihr ein Ölverkrustetes Kabel vor die Füße.
Dann verzog ich mich perfekt gespielt wütend ins Schlafzimmer, wo ich sofort meinen, bereits wartenden, Kumpel anrief und mit ihm lautstark über Frauen schimpfte. Über freisprechmodus.
Kabel aus Wagen fehlt (?). Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Wipe.

Natürlich hatte ich das Kabel vorher von einem Schrotthändler für einen Euro gekauft, aber dass werde ich ihr wohl nie erzählen, denn sie gingen an diesem Abend nicht mehr zum Konzert aus Angst, ich hätte "irgendwas mit der Bremse" gemacht.

Wir haben uns tierisch gestritten. Für ihre Freundinnen bin ich ein Arsch. Sie selbst hätte mich fast verlassen. Aber das war's wert.
Heute ist sie froh, wenn ich abends WoW spiele. Wir unternehmen wieder öfter etwas zusammen und nehmen beide wieder mehr Rücksicht. Aber das Kabel liegt noch immer auf meinem Schreibtisch, nur so zum hochhalten und winken, für den Fall, dass sie wieder auf dumme Ideen kommt.

Quelle:WoW Europe Forum

Find ich einfach Göttlich *g*


----------



## ChevesieLane (5. April 2009)

egal obs wirklich passiert oder nicht, die geschichte ist gut =)


----------



## Sundarkness (5. April 2009)

HuHu ,
ich finds genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rache ist süß...

so long 
Sun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slimeofthedead (5. April 2009)

schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4782929 (5. April 2009)

> Kabel aus Wagen fehlt (?). Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Wipe.




Einfach nur genial xD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (5. April 2009)

Einfach nur geil.. ^^
Sehr nice geschrieben und gut heimgezahlt. So gehört sich das ^^


----------



## Jungle-Man (5. April 2009)

Naja, nichtmal selbst geschrieben


----------



## Scub4 (5. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Kabel aus Wagen fehlt (?). Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Wipe.



Made my Day xD
Zum Glück hab ich solche Probleme mit meiner Süssen nicht ^^


----------



## M3g4s (5. April 2009)

Gute Idee... ich persönlich kann es nicht ausstehen wenn mir jemand vorschreiben will was ich wann zu tun habe, da werd ich mir das prinzip mal kerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (5. April 2009)

15/10

Herrlich geschrieben! ich kanns gut nachvollziehen. Ob das nur nur eine Geschichte oder wirklich so war ist egal! Es liest sich herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sage ich obwohl ich eine Frau bin ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das find selbst ich als frau toll. XD


----------



## Aletia (5. April 2009)

Japp, sehr schön zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dennoch bin ich froh dass mich mein Allerliebster erst zu WoW gebracht hat und von daher solche Probleme seltener entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vielleicht findet deine Freundin auch irgendwann Gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wünsche euch dennoch eine relativ streitfreie Zukunft^^


----------



## The Future (5. April 2009)

geile story ^^


----------



## Schlamm (5. April 2009)

Jungle-Man schrieb:


> Naja, nichtmal selbst geschrieben


Waaaah er hat doch schon eine Quelle angegeben! Wir huldigen ja auch dem wahren Autor.


----------



## Aloren (5. April 2009)

Ich finds auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. April 2009)

bei uns in der gilde gibt es 3 pärchen die trotz lebensgemeinschaft zusammen wow spielen und auch gern die abende zusammen im spiel verbringen.. sogar viel lieber zusammen mit ingame-freunden was unternehmen als daheim zuzweit auf der couch zu sitzen und hausfrauenstreik teil 3 zu schauen ( "Unterschichtenfernsehen".. oh yeah!)

Klar gehören abende zu zweit auch zum zusammen leben.

Jedoch würde ich mich ganz stark fragen ob es wirklich die richtige freundin ist wenn sie das WoW-Spielen nicht akzeptieren kann.. sie muss ja nicht mal selbst spielen.. in der zeit kann sie z.b. mit freundinnen weg gehen oder nen modellbau-schiff basteln oder was weiß ich.. ihren hobbies nachgehen.. 

Solang das WoW-Spielen nicht ein übermaß annimmt und man auch noch zeit zusammen verbringen kann sollte es doch egal sein.. so viel toleranz muss sein als dass man dem Partner sein Hobby/Vergnügen gönnt.


----------



## Spyflander (5. April 2009)

wenn de mich fragst hat der Typ sowie die Freundin ne Meise. Man muss in einer Beziehung schon Kompromisse eingehen und über die Dinge reden. Das mit dem Rachefeldzug ist ja mal oberaffig und hochgradig Kindisch.
Das Problem dabei ist, das wow spieler direkt in eine Schublade gesteckt werden. Sprich es ist von grund auf schlecht und Falsch wenn man spielt. Ich hatte auch mal sone Freundin die es gehasst hat wenn ich spiele. Ich hab sie nie vernachlässigt, hab immer aufgehört wenn wir telefoniert haben bzw uns treffen wollten. Trotzdem wollte sie es mir "verbieten". Sie hatte ja mal nen kumpel verloren weil der Spielsüchtig war -_-
Ich finds affig. Ich würde meiner freundin nie was verbieten. So lange wow nicht beziehungsschädigend wird ist doch alles ok. Wieso müssen wow spieler sich immer schlecht fühlen wenn sie denn spielen?? Es ist im prinzip nichts andres als Fußballspielen oder Tanzen gehen. Nen ganz normales Hobby eben. Ob jetzt nun gesundheitsschädigend oder nicht darüber lässt sich streiten. Aber eins ist klar Muskeln baut man beim zocken nicht auf^^

so long Brokn =)


----------



## Anburak-G (5. April 2009)

Geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (5. April 2009)

Liebe ist:
Ihn zocken lassen, aber auch mal für Sie den Kasten auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum glück zockt meine Freundin auch gern mal ein Ründchen, was mehr Platz für Kompromisse übrig lässt.


----------



## elnerda (5. April 2009)

ich hab für meine mit wow aufgehört...


----------



## Shataar (5. April 2009)

echt super geschichte einfach nur zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (5. April 2009)

haha sehr geniale geschichte,könnte glatt aus nem film sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn das echt stimmt,respekt,wie scho jemand gesagt hat:
rache ist süß


----------



## Genker (5. April 2009)

made my day!


----------



## Schnappigatoah (5. April 2009)

Ich hätts warscheinlich nicht anders gemacht ^^


----------



## Ligyron (5. April 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA göttlichst - Yogilates fand ich auch lustig^^


----------



## Magickevin (5. April 2009)

Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Echt Klasse geschrieben, macht Spaß zu lesen und das ist bei mir ziemlich selten. :O


----------



## Assari (5. April 2009)

I <3 it!

Sehr gut geschrieben!

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (5. April 2009)

Sehr sehr geil, hab mich köstlich unterhalten !!!

Hoch gepokert, aber gewonnen....



Nur eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass durch die Vakanz von Damokles eine neue Schreibwelle ausgelöst wurde?


----------



## Darkalastor (5. April 2009)

elnerda schrieb:


> ich hab für meine mit wow aufgehört...



ich habe mir erst gar keine angeschaft^^ ist stress frei ^^

Und zur geschichte: Haha geil, so macht mans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (5. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> "Eisblock! Eisblock!" brüllte Targor, von allen Seiten von hartem, kaltem Wasser umschlossen. Er merkte, wie das Leben allmählich aus seinem Körper wich, dann wurde es schwarz um ihn.
> 
> "OH, ich bin also ein Eisblock? Da hast du deinen scheiss Eisblock!" heulte sie und warf ihm zornig das Netzteil des Routers auf den Schoß.
> Disconnect. Offline. Wipe.
> ...


 DIe Sätze werd ich nie mehr vergessen.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass durch die Vakanz von Damokles eine neue Schreibwelle ausgelöst wurde?


Das wurde auf einem anderen Forum verfasst, ist also nur copy & paste.


----------



## zwergwarri (5. April 2009)

Schön geschrieben musste teilweise echt lachen wenn ich mir das so vorstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MEHR!


----------



## Hmm_Lol (5. April 2009)

hmm ... wegen wow so einen streit vom zaun brechen ? lächerlich wenn man einen menschen liebt kann man für den auch mit " so einem blöden spiel " aufhören ...


----------



## P-bibi (5. April 2009)

Diese Geschichte ist einfach nur geil =).


----------



## Vercon (5. April 2009)

Jop sehr geil! N1


----------



## fastjack25 (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das wurde auf einem anderen Forum verfasst, ist also nur copy & paste.



Ah, ja habs übersehen, stand ja ganz unten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (5. April 2009)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Ah, ja habs übersehen, stand ja ganz unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo ich schrieb doch die Quelle dazu ! Ist nicht mein Stil mich mit Fremden Federn zu schmücken !!!


----------



## Draco1985 (5. April 2009)

Hmm_Lol schrieb:


> lächerlich wenn man einen menschen liebt kann man für den auch mit " so einem blöden spiel " aufhören ...



... und ein Mensch der die Liebe auch tatsächlich erwidert und würdig ist, geliebt zu werden, würde die Hobbies respektieren die man hat und die Zeit die man mit ihnen verbringt. Egal ob es sich um WoW, Fußball oder Nasebohren handelt. Insofern: Wenn die Story wahr sein sollte (allem Anschein zum Trotz) hat sie bekommen was sie verdient - eine Dosis ihres eigenen, sprichwörtlichen Gifts nämlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Genial geschrieben und zum schief lachen.


----------



## Fabi_an (5. April 2009)

Habs mit Genuß gelesen.
Echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saphiroph (5. April 2009)

Rache ist Blutwurst , nur so verstehn ^^Sie^^ es , muss ich auch mal testen


----------



## Error2000 (5. April 2009)

hammergeile story ^^

TOP 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

EPIC <3


----------



## Uldart (5. April 2009)

fastjack25 schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass durch die Vakanz von Damokles eine neue Schreibwelle ausgelöst wurde?



Öhmm, Damokles ist keinesfalls vakant.... das war doch nur ein Aprilscherz !!


----------



## Druda (5. April 2009)

wirklich geile Geschichte xD


----------



## Earthfighter (5. April 2009)

Was um alles in der Welt hat diese Beziehung den noch für einen Sinn wenn Ihr euch gegenseitig auf diese Art und Weise fertig macht? Mein Freund du brauchst dringend Ärztliche Hilfe. Alleine zu planen seine Freundin so fertig zu machen ist einfach krank.


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2009)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> egal obs wirklich passiert oder nicht, die geschichte ist gut =)


jo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (5. April 2009)

Ich muss echt sagen.. RICHTIG GEIL GESCHRIEBEN =D 

Haste dir echt sehr gut ausgedacht den Kram x) (nicht die geschichte sondern deine "dunkle Tat" xD ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. April 2009)

Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Superwitzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rache kann was tolles sein und auch so alles witzig geschrieben und verfasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Whitewolf (5. April 2009)

geile geschichte  und gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der freundin mal zeigen wie sie selbst einen behandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (5. April 2009)

Kein Router. Kein Internet. Wipe. /Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Wipe

Da musste ich richtig grinsen :-D


----------



## LyQ (5. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da habe ich auch was dazu.
Also meine  Freundin ( nun EX ) hatte auch etwa gegen WoW , sie meinte alle die das spielen seien asozial! Ich habe keines wegs WoW ihr vorgezogen im Gegenteil! Ich spielte in unsere Beziehung kaum... bis zu dem einem Tag an dem sie sagte sie wurde mich verlassen wen ich weiter spiele. 

Ich hörte natürlich auf zu spielen den RL geht vor, aber es war schon hart,,,,

Aber nun ist die Beziehung in die Brüche gegangen (nicht wegen WoW xD ) und jetzte spiele ich wieder!!

Kann das aber nicht verstehen ,das manche Leute ein so grosses Problem damit haben! *kopfschüttel*


Die geschichte war der Hammer!!!!!! 20/10 Punkte! (: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg LyQ


----------



## gallatin8 (5. April 2009)

Rache ist ja soooooo zuckersüß!!!!

Göttliche Geschichte egal ob wahr oder nicht!


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (5. April 2009)

Hi, bei Mir war es am Anfang ähnlich. Da habe ich meine Frau geschnabt, und ihr das spiel erklärt. Dan das Gratis 10 tagepaket auf nen laptop gespielt und sie spielen lassen. Seit dem gibt es nur noch streit wer am Rechner(Quadcore,1024mbgraka) oder am Laptop(2,2gh,128mb graka) spielt.Also zeigt euren/eurer Liebsten doch das spiel und Opfer Lieber mal 1-2 Stunden, und erklärt es mal. Und ich muß sagen Ich liebe meine Frau immer mehr,außer wen ich in der arena vor ihr ins Gras beiß.


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Gut geschrieben ja , aber wenn die Geschichte Real ist würde ich dringend einen Therapeuten empfehlen, denn wenn man seinen Freund bzw seine Freundinsc hon so fertig macht, wie kann das Enden?


----------



## Ceilyn (5. April 2009)

man bin ich froh, dass mein freund und ich zusammen wow spielen xD 
da gibt es eher weniger solche diskussionen  .. :>


----------



## Draco1985 (5. April 2009)

LyQ schrieb:


> Kann das aber nicht verstehen ,das manche Leute ein so grosses Problem damit haben! *kopfschüttel*



Nun, ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen, aber ich habe prinzipiell ein Problem damit wenn ein Mensch meint, in meinem Leben rumpfuschen zu müssen. Wenn, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, eine Freundin meint mir diktieren zu wollen wie und mit wem ich meine Freizeit zu verbringen habe oder wie viel Zeit davon ich ihr widme, dann ist die Beziehung beendet, so einfach ist das. Natürlich kann man Kompromisse finden, aber irgendwann ist mein Geduldsfaden auch überstrapaziert und reißt.


----------



## Arcandaa (5. April 2009)

Göttlich...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (5. April 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben ja , aber wenn die Geschichte Real ist würde ich dringend einen Therapeuten empfehlen, denn wenn man seinen Freund bzw seine Freundinsc hon so fertig macht, wie kann das Enden?



/sign
Hat Spaß gemacht beim lesen, wenn die Story aber stimmt würde ich mir Sorgen machen (oder 'nen Kurzfilm draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Seryma (5. April 2009)

Ab und zu auch die Freundin raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das du es nicht selber geschrieben hast, aber danke fürs posten! Echt netter Text! 10/10!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Dreet (5. April 2009)

> Was um alles in der Welt hat diese Beziehung den noch für einen Sinn wenn Ihr euch gegenseitig auf diese Art und Weise fertig macht? Mein Freund du brauchst dringend Ärztliche Hilfe. Alleine zu Planen seine Freindin so fertig zu machen ist einfach krank



Hast du mal ganz unten gelesen was da steht?
Er hat die Quelle woher er den Text hat doch verlinkt.
Ich geh mal davon aus das du mit deinem Post den TE meinst,falls nicht möchte ich mich entschuldigen^^.

Und echt sau geile Geschichte^^

Dreet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (5. April 2009)

Ausgezeichnete Story!
War die ganze Zeit am grinsen... so was kenn ich nur zu gut! Aber stimmt schon... Beziehung ist Psychokrieg.


----------



## Gjöll (6. April 2009)

Saugeil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann es nachvollziehen! Irgendwie scheinen Frauen den Computer als Konkurenz zu sehen! Hatte das Proplem schon vor WoW! 
Das das Proplem hab ich dahingehend gelöst, daß ich mir eine tolerante Freundin gesucht hab. Und längere Sitzungen nur noch mache wenn sie nicht da ist! 
Das ist nicht so nervenaufreibend wie der beschriebene Krieg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bottlewave (6. April 2009)

Mit den Waffen einer Frau zurückgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 köstlich!


----------



## Rotel (6. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Wir haben uns tierisch gestritten. Für ihre Freundinnen bin ich ein Arsch. Sie selbst hätte mich fast verlassen. Aber das war's wert.



Nette Geschichte. Sehr unterhaltsam. Trotzdem: Wer für WOW (oder eine persönliche durch das Spiel ausgelöste Vendetta) beinahe seine Freundin verliert ist einfach nur bedauernswert. Da sind eindeutig die Relationen flöten gegangen.


----------



## Thedynamike (6. April 2009)

Und wiedermal bin ich erleichtert das Frau bei uns im Haus auch leidenschaftliche Zockerin ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (6. April 2009)

Made my day - solche stories liebe ich vorm ins bett gehen


----------



## kingkryzon (6. April 2009)

hammer^^


----------



## Bumbumlee (6. April 2009)

jo echt hammer die story 10 von 10 punkten


----------



## Ramana (6. April 2009)

Erinnert mich an meine Freundin =)


----------



## Minastry (6. April 2009)

wahnsinnig unterhaltsam 9/10 und mal ehrlich oft ist es besser sich gleich mal an die eigene Nase zu fassen, bevor man unüberlegt irgendwelche Stecker aus der Steckdose zieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw meine freundin würds nicht machen, weil sie wüsste das sie mit Revanche zu rechnen hat.


----------



## Undead Secret (6. April 2009)

O.O
10/10!


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (6. April 2009)

Die Story liest sich sau gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rache ist doch süss, hab ich es doch gewusst *g*


Bei uns, sprich mir und meiner Freundin ist es etwas anders gelaufen. Wir lernten uns kennen als ich kein WoW und auch kein HdRo am spielen war. 
Dann gab es beruflichen stress und sie fragte mich was ich sonst getan habe wenn ich mich abreagieren wollte. Ich sagte: "sport, Spielen, freunde  treffen". Sie sagte, sport ist gut und wichtig, unsere freunde sehen wir oft genug. Warum spielst du dann nicht mal wieder. Ich sagte nein, das ist zu zeitraubend. 
Nächsten Tag brachte sie mir ne WoW GameCard und sagte, ich will zugucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit dem spielt sie, spielen wir, spiele ich und unsere freunde spielen auch. Wir gehen aus, arbeiten, sie macht ihre Ausbildung, ich gehe zum sport, wir haben oft gemeinsame abende auf dem Sofa und niemand ist unzufreiden. 

Das heißt doch, ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie blockiert meinen neuen PC ständig, da ihre zu lahm ist um HdRo flüssig zu spielen!


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

schade hat sie ihn nicht verlassen...


----------



## Nachtglanz (6. April 2009)

Haha, einfach genial.

Mein Freund ist wahrscheinlich überglücklich das ich selbst eine Leidenschaftliche Zockerin bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (6. April 2009)

LOOOL - Wir sind aber nicht zufällig mit der gleichen Frau zusamm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei mir hat es sich arg gebessert und ich kann mich nichtmal mehr ansatzweise beschweren.
Denn denk an eins, wenn die Freundin das eigene Hobby nicht akzeptiert, akzeptiert sie im gleichen Zuge nicht das, was die Spaß macht, nicht das wofür du dich interessierst und dann sollte man über den Sinn dieser Beziehung nachdenken!

Bringt genau das mal an, dannhabt Ihr entweder Eure Ruhe, sofern die Gute was im Kopf hat, wenn sie von der Natur etwas benachteiligt wurde, dann mach Sie weiter --> Ergo:Shießt sie in den Wind!

Jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen RL Vögel mit Sachen:

"Es ist doch nur ein Spiel"... Blablabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

bevor es eigentlich soweit kommt gibt es ja sowas das nennt sich reden hilft immer ...


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (6. April 2009)

ziemlich geile geschichte. werd ich meiner freundin auch mal zu lesen geben hrhr


----------



## Acho (6. April 2009)

GODLIKE !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab noch nie hier in dem Forum so herzhaft gelacht  !! einfach nur genial.Hab mich sogar selbst wiedergefunden an manchen stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG 
Acho


----------



## Iaido (6. April 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Denn denk an eins, wenn die Freundin das eigene Hobby nicht akzeptiert, akzeptiert sie im gleichen Zuge nicht das, was die Spaß macht, nicht das wofür du dich interessierst und dann sollte man über den Sinn dieser Beziehung nachdenken!



jawohl, dass hat nämlich was mit Respekt zu tun! 
würde mein Partner auch nur ein einziges mal den Stecker ziehen.... 

aber die geschichte ist schon lustig, aus weiter ferne kann man darüber lachen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (6. April 2009)

geniale geschichte und auch ich als zockerin musste herzhaft lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




obwohl wenn mein kerl sich so verhalten würde wär ich nicht sauer sondern würds niedlich finden oder ihn auslachen xD

jedenfalls würd ich ihn nicht ernst nehmen^^


trotzdem einfach nur genial*gg*


----------



## Kofineas (6. April 2009)

zuerst einmal finde ich die geschichte sehr gut^^ ob wahr oder nicht...

allerdings eine etwas radikale riskante lösung allerdings ist die grundaussage richtig, man muss in einer beziehung ein gesundes mittelmaßs zwischen freizeitbeschäftigungen und gemeinsamer zeit (was natürlich auch freizeitbeschäftigungen sein können). Denke nicht das man für irgendetwas unwichtiges eine ansonsten gute beziehung riskieren sollte.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (6. April 2009)

herrliche geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werd ich mal heut abend meiner freundin vorlesen *hust*


----------



## Demitrius (6. April 2009)

bin ich froh das meine Freundin grade raidet wie ne bekloppte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (6. April 2009)

Sehr gut geschriebene Geschichte gz an dich.
ja das Problem kenne ich auch muss man mit leben.
ausserhalb der raidzeitene ist die welt ja meistens in ordnung^^


----------



## Vendroxa (6. April 2009)

Scheisse die Geschichte ist richtig geil ;D
Gut gemacht und auch super geschrieben ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (6. April 2009)

Echt geil gemacht super story 
hasts ganuso gemacht wie sie bei dir klasse idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und kurz vor bei kel disc zuhaben verkaggt dir nicht nur den loot sonder auch noch den ruf bei deiner gilde wenns n gildenrun war
außer dme finde ich es auch unfähr wenn z.B einer aus dergruppe mitgekommen ist weil er vlt nur noch was von kel braucht und sie vlt keinen neuen finden der nur noch kel machen will und damit seine id evtl verkaggt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2009)

Hmm_Lol schrieb:


> hmm ... wegen wow so einen streit vom zaun brechen ? lächerlich wenn man einen menschen liebt kann man für den auch mit " so einem blöden spiel " aufhören ...



Kann mann. Derjeninge kann einen geliebten Meschen aber auch ein Spiel spielen lassen. Und hier sind wir dann beim Knackpunkt: gegeseitiges Verstehen ist der Weg, alles andere funktioniert auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## Razuul (6. April 2009)

Hammer geschichte.

Ich hab da glück das meine freundin inzwischen selber zockt seit 2 Mon. und das spiel richtig klasse findet. Sie hat sich gerade erst ihren DK erstellt weil sie vorgestern stufe 55 wurde und strahlte über das ganze Gesicht und war nur dran "Mein selbsterarbeiteter DK". Sie freut sich noch über dinge die für die meisten von uns total normal sind und ich mir nur immer wieder denke scheisse, das ist das normalste der welt denn zu legen und die flippt aus das sie es geschafft hat. Wir spielen unter der woche viel zusammen weil wir beide nunmal berufstätig sind und abends das spielen nutzen zum entspannen sei es nun das ich auf nem raid bin und sie ihre chars spielt oder wir die chars spielen die wir zusammen hochlvln.

Aber eine absprache gibt es da schon RL geht immer vor, wir sind dafür an denn WE's fast nur unterwegs, jeden freitag abend sind wir Darten bzw Billard spielen. Muss der raid halt mal auf mich verzichten was kein thema ist da ich eh nur ein DD bin. Aber meine freundin steht nach wie vor für mich immer noch vor dem Spiel. Wenn was auf der arbeit gewesen ist sie nach Hause kommt und ich gerade schon zocke und sie sagt ich brauch dich ist WoW aus egal was ich mache. Ausnahme machen da die Raids, da sie dann selbst sagt hey zieh das eben durch wir reden gleich. Da sie selber schon mit uns raiden war ( Durfte mal nen 80er Mage von nem kollegen testen) versteht sie nun was es heisst wenn wir im Raid unterwegs ist. Das man sich da auch mal konzentrieren muss usw.

Also ich hab da echt ne klasse frau an meiner seite die es auch versteht das ich gerne mit meinen jungs und mädels aus der gilde mal zocken gehe. Sie selbst spielt auch bei uns in der Gilde inzwischen und hat denn größten teil von denen auch persönlich kennen lernen dürfen. Von dem her ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Sätze wie "Wenn du jetzt nicht ins Bett kommst darfst du nur noch mit deinem PC schlafen. oder spielst du wieder dieses blöde spiel ständig hockst du nur am rechner wir verbringen eh kaum zeit miteinander!" Hab ich mir nun seit monaten nicht mehr anhören dürfen (Dies war bei meiner ex). Und von ihr kam sowas noch nie, sie sieht das dies mein Hobby ist und diesem auch gerne nachgehe.

Um mal meine erfahrungen hier nieder zu schreiben.

So long

Raz


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. April 2009)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (6. April 2009)

Made my day



> Damit hatte ich Sie und ich musste mir wirklich verkneifen, nicht den ganzen Abend zu grinsen, als sie genervt mit mir auf dem Sofa lag und ich seelruhig immer zwischen Eurosport, DSF und 9Live hin und her wechselte.



Hammer 10/10


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (6. April 2009)

hab zwar keine freundin würd mir aber von meiner freundin auf keinen fall WoW spielen verbieten lassen .... ein beziehung kann nur bestehen wenn die beiden betreffenden sich gegenseitig lieben , wo auch dazugehört die hobbies des anderen zu akzeptieren oder zumindest zu tolerieren. bei mir würde freundin zwar auch vorgehen (is ja klar) aber ich würde es nich verbieten lassen oder mich zwingen lassen mitten in ner ini aufzuhören. ich find die geschichte einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Chelrid (6. April 2009)

Aletia schrieb:


> Japp, sehr schön zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




is bei uns genauso gewesen, ich hab sie mit nach wow reingezogen.


----------



## Bodog (6. April 2009)

Geschichte hoch³
Solche sind immer wieder nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## Solin83 (6. April 2009)

Hi Leute bei meiner Frau und mir war das genauso!!

Hatte meinem Schwiegervater zu WOW gebracht und seit dem Zockt er auch nur noch WOW!! Da war meine Frau auf mich sauer das ich zocke und meine Schwiegermutter war sauer auf mich und ihren Mann!!

Doppeltes leid mist da hatte ich mir was eingebrockt....

Ich habe mich mit meinem Schwiegervater hingesetzt und geredet und haben nun unsere Frauen auch zum Zocker gemacht nun spielen wir imer zu 4 und haben zugar unsere eigene Gilde gegründet wo jeder sich um andere Aufgaben kümmert damit sie läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben zugar jetzt schon 165 Mitglieder und es werden immer mehr und keiner hatt sich mehr in der Wolle wegen WOW weil jetzt jeder Zockt..

Einfach die Frau an den PC setzen und das Spiel kurz erklären. Ihr dürft nur keine Pampigen antworten geben wenn ihr am zocken seit und gerade in ner ini seit und die frau mal wieder zum dritten mal fragt was sie denn nun machen muss oder wie das nochmal funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann läuft alles seinen weg und jeder ist glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rYYn (6. April 2009)

hi

hab meine freundin auch zum wow gebraucht
nur hab ich mir da ein eigentor geschossen
wenn ich jetzt mal mit ihr tv schaun will oder einfach nur mit ihr nen abend am sofa verbringen will ists nicht möglich
da sie ja raiden oder farmen muss ^^

greez


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (6. April 2009)

hehehe! n1 Geschichte zum glück habe ich mit mein Girl solche probs net xD sie zockt auch WoW


----------



## Yangsoon (6. April 2009)

GEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (6. April 2009)

Super geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab echt herzlich drüber gelacht^^


----------



## eaglestar (6. April 2009)

Meine Freundin findet WoW auch nicht so toll, aber wir warten beide auf Guild Wars 2.
Hier werden wir dann gemeinsam durch die Lande streifen.

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WodkaMan (6. April 2009)

ALos wirkihc VÖLLIG egal ob es wirklich so passiert ist.
Die erste Geschichte is der Knaller und würde fast schon in das Bühnenprogramm von MArio Barth passen.

Ich hab mich so weggeschmissen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heydu (6. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> geniale geschichte und auch ich als zockerin musste herzhaft lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaub ich dir nicht^^
denn in so einem moment wird dir der Ernst der Sache erst bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man kann sagen was man will, aber man kann nicht genau sagen, was man getan hätte, wenn...



Solin83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute bei meiner Frau und mir war das genauso!!
> 
> Hatte meinem Schwiegervater zu WOW gebracht und seit dem Zockt er auch nur noch WOW!! Da war meine Frau auf mich sauer das ich zocke und meine Schwiegermutter war sauer auf mich und ihren Mann!!
> 
> ...



herrlich x)
Du hast sie angesteckt !! xD

Meine schwester war leider gg WoW Immun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Geschichte ist sehr wohl war, wüsste nicht, was einen menschen dazu bringt, sowas zu erfinden, ist viel zu "typisch" ^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (6. April 2009)

Geniale Story. xD

Aber wie sagte ein weiser Mann schon... No woman, no cry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (6. April 2009)

Hmmm, ich hatte nie solche Probleme.. bei mir kommen Freundin und Kollegen an 1ster stelle!!! Ich habe noch nie jmnden wegen WoW versetzt. Wenn zB. n Raid ist sag ich schon im Vorraus, dass man nicht mit mir rechnen kann, da ich jederzeit mit nem Kumpel einen Trinken geh. Meine Freundin hat irgendwie erfahren, dass ich WoW spiele und mich zur Rede gestellt... Jetzt spielt sie auch und ihre schwester hat letzte Woche ebenfalls angefangen ^^ naja jetzt kommts ab und zu halt ma vor, dass wir an nem Regentag zu 3t am tisch sitzen und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is recht spassig ...


----------



## LordKlobb (6. April 2009)

wirklich sehr tolle geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich kenn das so in etwa auch...
bin mit meiner freundin jetz anderthalb jahre zusammen, wow zock ich seit 2.
am anfang hatten wir deshalb auch öfter ma probleme, aber mittlerweile hat sich das wirklich eingerenkt.
nter der woche zock ich eigentlich nur abends wen si schon schläft,da sie bei frühschicht 3 stunden früher aufstehn muss, oder wenn sie mittagschicht hat kann ich nach meiner schicht von 4-9 spielen.

Bin selbst auch froh das ich die "ich zock am tag 8 stunden-werd verrückt wenn ich xy nich krieg-ach die ini mah ich noch-sucht" nich mehr hab.

geerell ist wow seit dem ich zuhause ausszog arbeit und freundin, andere hobbys etc endlich ztu dem für mich geworden was es ist: ein Spiel.

die kleine schöne welt in die ich nach feierabend abtauche, aus der ich aber immer wieder auftauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach un b2t:

Raids erlaubt mir meine freundin mittlerweile auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denk die probleme die du beschrieben hast legen sich alle nach ner weile, wenn man das miteinander abklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz klobb


----------



## Yangsoon (6. April 2009)

Einfach seine freundin vor wow setzen und schon zockt sie selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ifritx (6. April 2009)

Einfach nur klasse !! 

bei mir ist auch grad ein streit ausgebrochen wegen WOW so zirka fast gleich wie bei dir ! 
sind schon seid 4 tagen auseinander !! voll der scheiss aber was solls jetzt kann ich wieder in ruhe zocken und treffen uns trodzdem noch irgend wie verwirrend aber es ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizadian (6. April 2009)

auf jedenfall eine geile geschichte! hab an einigen stellen sogar mich selber bzw. meine freundin rausgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

> Revenge is a dish, best served cold



Und in einem Eisblock ist es verdammt kalt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. April 2009)

Super geschrieben, wer auch immer das war. Du hast Talent.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur eines empfehlen. Bleibt Single. Frauen sind total unwichtig und Sex wird
überbewertet. Wenn ihr mal älter werdet, wisst ihr was ich meinte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Planet ist eh überbevölkert daher ist eine Reproduktion der eigenen Spezies im
Moment unnötig.

Geht mit Kumpels aus, macht DVD Abende, spielt WOW, geht in den P*** aber lasst
die Finger von den Mädels. 

_(und nehmt das was ich grade verzapfe nicht so ernst)_


----------



## KayaDiabolin (6. April 2009)

Grundsätzlich etwas kindisches Verhalten beiderseits, aber es hat immerhin zu etwas Gutem geführt. In diesem Sinne hat die Aktion doch Ihren Zweck erfüllt ^^

Als mein Ex am Ende unserer Beziehung mehr Zeit mit seinen Nachtelfen verbrachte als mit mir, habe ich ihm die Meinung gesagt, woraufhin ER dann Schluss gemacht hat, weil "wir nicht zusammenpassen." Lächerlich, aber so kann's gehen...

Jedenfalls fand ich deine Story lustig zu lesen, ich hoffe du und deine Freundin werdet nach diesem Zwischenfall noch lange glücklich miteinander sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (6. April 2009)

Seit langem mal wieder richtig herzhaft gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist so viel wahres dran, an der Story und sie ist wirklich sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke an wen auch immer, der uns sowas hier immer wieder bereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

nochmal an alle es ist nicht vom TE der text steht ja noch dazu -.-"


----------



## Argolo (6. April 2009)

Daraus sollte man einen Kurzfilm oder Sketch machen. xD


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. April 2009)

Bin mit meinem Freund über 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen und er hat mich vor einem Jahr ebenfalls dazu gebracht zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich hab nicht so übertrieben wie die Frau in der Geschichte ... Aber toll fand ich es auch nicht, weil er ne Zeit lang nur am raiden war.
Tjoa, jetzt raide ich 2x wöchentlich und bin besser equippt als er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor kurzen meinte er "Ich hätte mir nie vorstellen können, dass du dich mal besser mit WoW als ich auskennst".

HAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (6. April 2009)

Also ich fänds nicht gut, wenn meine Freundin auch WoW spielen würde. Jedenfalls wenns nicht in Maßen bleibt.

Die Story klingt schon sehr gefaked. Und wenn man sich deswegen so mit der Freundin zofft hat man auch nen Schaden, ganz ehrlich... Ich mein es war ne beschissene Aktion von ihr, aber dann so einen (zugegeben einfallsreichen) Kleinkindracheakt zu veranstalten ist doch wohl niveaulos.

Also mir wäre meine Beziehung viel zu viel wert, als dass ich diese durch solch Penetrationen aufs Spiel setzen wollen würde.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. April 2009)

Hmm, meine Freundin hat irgendwann mehr gezockt als ich und sich dann nach fast 3 Jahren Beziehung für den PC entschieden.
Läuft nicht immer so, wie man das gern hätte. *g*


----------



## cM2003 (6. April 2009)

Und genau deshalb bin ich froh, dass meine Freundin eine Priesterin von Level 2 hat und diese nicht spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (6. April 2009)

Tja was soll ich sagen... ich finde mich da 100 % wieder. Schön war der Satz.

Du sitzt nur am Rechner, seit dem du wieder WoW Spielst!   ( 1 Woche spiele ich jetzt wieder nach 2 Monaten Pause. )

Oh sag ich , 
Mo. sagst du du bist müde und bist im Bett ( Tschüss )
Di. Bist du im Kino mit deinen Freundinen.... Tschüss
Mi. bist du Reiten kommst um 20 Uhr wieder Duschen ich mache dann schluss..... 
Do. du schaust D sucht die super schlampe.... dann kann ich ja wohl zum Training gehen ( nicht mals WoW ).
Fr. bist du weg und ich mache Spieleabend.
Sa. Dvd geschaut.
So. Gelesen.


.. ich bin oft vor dem Rechner.. seit dem ich wieder WoW spiele...... Reusper.. musste herzhaft lachen. Aber ich konnte ihr ihren Terminplaner zeigen... dannach hat sie gemeckert das ich die Wäsche nicht ordentlich aufghängt habe... das war aus Prinzip.


----------



## Malaculix (6. April 2009)

Geil Geil Geil Echt Ne coole Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

geil ^^ 

war cool zu lesen und find ich echt lustig


----------



## steehfan (6. April 2009)

MADE MY *&*çING DAY!!!!

alter du bist genial!! wenn mans ner frau beibringt, dann SO!!!!

TWO THUMBS UPPPP


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (6. April 2009)

hammer!!!! hab mich verreckt gelacht... hammeraktion mit dem autokabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. April 2009)

geile story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut geschrieben: 9,99/10

=)


----------



## Emylia (6. April 2009)

einfach nur genial xD

bin ich froh, dass mein freund und ich beide spielen, so muss ich mir wenigstens nich das bremskabel ausm auto bauen lassen


----------



## Pimpler (6. April 2009)

made my day!


----------



## BlauBaschBube (6. April 2009)

nice echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (6. April 2009)

LyQ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da habe ich auch was dazu.
> Also meine  Freundin ( nun EX ) hatte auch etwa gegen WoW , sie meinte alle die das spielen seien asozial! Ich habe keines wegs WoW ihr vorgezogen im Gegenteil! Ich spielte in unsere Beziehung kaum... bis zu dem einem Tag an dem sie sagte sie wurde mich verlassen wen ich weiter spiele.
> ...



Dann meinen Glückwunsch !
Du hast nichts von Wert verloren

dann hätte sie auch für dein Hobby verständniss aufbringen sollen.


----------



## MadMat (6. April 2009)

moih.

meine zockt mit mir.

der text ist echt geil - egal ob echt oder nicht. der kollege wäre wohl die bessere frau geworden....hammerhart.
aber dennoch: auf den punkt gebracht, das ganze.

grüße


----------



## Sess (6. April 2009)

Habe mich lange nicht mehr so köstlich amüsiert ^^

Meine Freundin konnte es allerdings auch nicht leider, wenn ich spiele. Ich sollte Tag und Nacht für sie da sein. Nur für sie und für keinen anderen. Nichtmal für Kumpels. Das war mir dann irgendwann zu viel, da ich nichtmal mehr meine persönliche Privatsphäre hatte. Geendet hat das ganze dann in der Trennung, nur nicht wegen WoW. Ne Freundin zu finden, die auch zockt ist nicht gerade einfach. Muss bei mir auch nicht sein. Wenn sie wenigstens toleranter wäre und mich mal 1-2 Stunden in der Woche zocken lässt, wäre ich zufrieden. Will ja nicht den ganzen Tag spielen, sondern auch für sie da sein. ^^

Sodele


----------



## Tuevy (6. April 2009)

haha geil selten so ne lustige story gelesen xD

mir liefen sogar n par tränen vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (6. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hi WoWler,
> 
> wie wir alle wissen, sind wir alle Nerds, pickelige Jungfrauen mit Brille und einem Hang zu brutalen Spielen. Doch eine Hand voll von euch, vielleicht auch weniger (!) kennt vielleicht das Leid, das eine Lebensgefährtin mit sich bringt, vor allem wenn sie zum anschalten eines PCs mehr als eine Minute braucht...
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich euch daher eine kleine Geschichte erzählen und einen Erfahrungsaustausch anregen.
> ...




Also echt super geschrieben, verstehe dich auch gut.
Nur ich hätte es nicht gepackt meine Freundin so leiden zu lassen.

Wenn du mit ihr nicht drüber reden kannst und ihr klar machst das wow halt dein hobby ist und sie nicht einfach dich immer unterbrechen kann, dann stimmt da was nicht.

Und es liest sich echt so als wärt ihr nur zusammen, weil ihr gerade zusammen seid.

Aber zum lesen wars echt toll ;D

mfg Exodius


----------



## Pereace2010 (6. April 2009)

Muahahah xD wie geil


----------



## Ceset (6. April 2009)

Die Story ist nett geschrieben.

Und wozu man eine Beziehung führt, wenn man sich zusammen langweilt und gleichzeitig gegenseitig nicht gönnt was anderes zu machen, muss ich ja nicht verstehen.


----------



## VILOGITY (6. April 2009)

Iaido schrieb:


> jawohl, dass hat nämlich was mit Respekt zu tun!
> würde mein Partner auch nur ein einziges mal den Stecker ziehen....
> 
> aber die geschichte ist schon lustig, aus weiter ferne kann man darüber lachen ja
> ...




Richtig ^^


----------



## Quyrill (6. April 2009)

Sess schrieb:


> Wenn sie wenigstens toleranter wäre und mich mal 1-2 Stunden in der Woche zocken lässt, wäre ich zufrieden.



Natürlich, 1-2 Stunden in der WOCHE. 
Das wären dann ca. 6 Stunden im Monat... ich glaube nicht dass das einer realistischen Einschätzung des durchschnittliches "WoW-Spielers mit Freundin" entspricht. B.z.w. ich glaube keine Frau hätte was dagegen wenn ihr Partner 2 Stunden die Woche spielt. 

Bei zwei Stunden am Tag und an den Wochenenden dann etwas mehr, dazu noch zwei Raidabende die Woche... also ca. 15 Stunden in der Woche = 60 Stunden im Monat... da sieht es dann schon etwas anders aus wenn man selbst diese Leidenschaft nicht teilt.

Ich bin selbst "Freundin eines WoW-Spielers". Und vor allem - ich spiele auch selbst.

Keiner kann mir erzählen dass er mit zwei Stunden WoW in der Woche "glücklich" ist. Die ganzen Ingamefreunde werden einen Erfolg nach dem anderen feiern, sich tolle Ausrüstung holen und im Spiel weiter kommen während man selbst im Schneckentempo voran kommt. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit wird man wohl die Freude am Spiel verlieren weil man selbst selten "Höhepunkte" erleben wird.


Ein kleiner Tip noch für alle Männer die ihren Holden das Spiel schmackhaft machen wollen:

Mit Orkkriegern die auf Stufe 80 alles niedermetzeln was ihnen in den Weg kommt lockt man selten Frauen an.^^
Legt ihnen mal den Spieleguide hin - am besten ihr schlagt ihn gleich auf der Seite der Priester oder bei den Gnomen auf... so eine Charaktererstellung und danach das Intro können Wunder wirken. 
Und vor allem: VIEEEEEL Geduld mitbringen. Sie ist ein Noob.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_____

PS.: Die Geschichte hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit gelesen - ist wirklich witzig geschrieben
_____

Ach noch was:
Obwohl ich selbst auch spiele hab ich nicht wirklich viel Verständnis dafür wenn dann Zeit die wir gemeinsam "besser" verbringen könnten mit WoW ausgefüllt wird. (Wochenendbeziehung^^)


----------



## mattenowie (6. April 2009)

wirklich gut geschrieben.

meine freundin war auch immer der ansicht das ich nur für sie dasein muss. sie verstand nicht das ein partner immer noch ein mensch mit eigene rechten bleibt.

ich hatte es aber anders gemacht. meiner freundin versuchte ich immer wieder zu erklären das sie genauso mir meinen freiraum geben muss, wie ich in ihr ohne diskusionen gebe. leider fruchtete das nicht.

dann musste ich sie halt an die droge wow heranführen und tada es funtionierte.

nun spielt sie auch wow. nicht so häufig. aber sie versteht jetzt, warum ich nicht immer sofort den pc ausmachen kann oder warum es schon ein paar std dauert, bevor ich wieder zeit habe wenn ich gerade in eiennr aid reingehe.


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

steehfan schrieb:


> alter du bist genial!! wenn mans ner frau beibringt, dann SO!!!!



Wie soll ich das verstehen? ^.-

Nira


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Und wozu man eine Beziehung führt, wenn man sich zusammen langweilt und gleichzeitig gegenseitig nicht gönnt was anderes zu machen, muss ich ja nicht verstehen.



Für sowas gibt es genau _einen_ Grund, und diese Beziehungen halten für gewöhnlich immer auch nur, weil beide Seiten fürchten, dies für längere Zeit nicht mehr tun zu können, wenn die Beziehung zerbricht. Mit Liebe hat das wenig zu tun...


----------



## Maga1212 (6. April 2009)

Genial,gut geschrieben man musste ich lachen an machen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (6. April 2009)

Alleine die Vorstellung...EISBLOCK EISBLOCK !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder die Konzert-Wipe Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx fürs kopieren^^ Selten so lustige Geschichten gelesen
10/10


----------



## Fox82 (6. April 2009)

Made my day...einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Whipe!

LOL


----------



## .Côco (6. April 2009)

Quyrill schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tip noch für alle Männer die ihren Holden das Spiel schmackhaft machen wollen:
> 
> Mit Orkkriegern die auf Stufe 80 alles niedermetzeln was ihnen in den Weg kommt lockt man selten Frauen an.^^
> Legt ihnen mal den Spieleguide hin - am besten ihr schlagt ihn gleich auf der Seite der Priester oder bei den Gnomen auf... so eine Charaktererstellung und danach das Intro können Wunder wirken.
> ...



Mein Mann hat etwa ein Jahr bereits seine Freizeit gern mit Wow verbracht. Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz wo das Problem genau liegt dieses zu tolerieren wenn er das gern macht. Ein Kumpel spielt in ner Band und ein anderer ist im Fussballverein. Das braucht auch beides seine zeit und beim Wow war er ja sogar noch zuhause bei mir^^

Ich hab ihn dann halt machen lassen und irgendwann hatte er mich vom ganzen zuschauen neugierig gemacht und ich wollte nen testaccount haben. Blutelf-Priester (Klischee lässt grüssen oO) ist es dann geworden. In soweit passt deine Beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss noch wie ich die ersten drei Tage rumgeirrt bin und mich dauernd verlaufen habe weil ich nichtmal merken konnte wie man die map aufmacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber er hats mir immer und immer wieder erklärt und drei Monate später durfte ich in den Raidkader einsteigen in dem wir immer noch beide gemeinsam sind XD

Aber btt. ich finde soviel Toleranz sollte in einer Beziehung schon vorhanden sein das man dem anderen sein Hobby lässt sofern die zeit die er/sie damit verbringt im erträglichen rahmen bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joringel (6. April 2009)

Sehr lustige Geschichte, musste doch ziemlich lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach liegt alles an dem richtigen Maß der Dinge. Mein Freund hat mich damals zu WoW gebracht, erst spielte ich auf seinem Account und irgendwann habe ich meinen eigenen erstellt. Das ist jetzt etwa zweieinhalb Jahre her.

Und auch wenn man anzweifeln kann, dass die Geschichte wahr ist (im wahren Leben hätte der Mann in der Geschichte wohl eher seiner Freundin die Hölle heiß gemacht), so zeigt sie doch, dass es viel mit Respekt und Kompromissen zu tun hat, in einer Beziehung zu leben. Sicher, viele Frauen haben kein Verständnis für PC-Spiele im Allgemeinen und WoW im Besonderen. Viele glauben auch das, was die tolle Presse so von sich gibt. Aber oftmals kennen einige Spieler die Grenzen nicht und spielen mehr, als gut für sie ist. 

Da kann man dann natürlich versuchen, seiner Freundin begreiflich zu machen, was man an dem Spiel findet oder warum man nicht immer sofort die Kiste ausschalten kann, wenn sie der Meinung ist, jetzt und sofort wird dies und jenes gemacht. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, kann man natürlich auch versuchen, sowas Altmodisches wie ein "Gespräch" anzufangen über Kompromisse und Freiräume. Denn meistens muss es nicht sein, dass der Partner diese Freiräume auch nutzt, allein die Gewissheit, er könnte, wenn er wollte, macht schon viel aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (6. April 2009)

> Aber btt. ich finde soviel Toleranz sollte in einer Beziehung schon vorhanden sein das man dem anderen sein Hobby lässt sofern die zeit die er/sie damit verbringt im erträglichen rahmen bleibt. dunno.gif



Ganz meine Meinung. Wo ist der Unterscheid ob jetzt jemand 3 mal die Woche zum Training und Sonntags zum Spiel/Turnier geht oder - vollkommen flexibel - nen paar Stunden die Woche zockt und einmal - zu fester Zeit - raiden geht?
Beide sind Hobbys, beides sollte toleriert werden. 



> Da kann man dann natürlich versuchen, seiner Freundin begreiflich zu machen, was man an dem Spiel findet oder warum man nicht immer sofort die Kiste ausschalten kann, wenn sie der Meinung ist, jetzt und sofort wird dies und jenes gemacht.



Da liegt das Problem, wenn man gar nicht weiss was da Sache ist. Jeder weiss, dass beim Fussball nicht einfach einer vom Platz gehen kann, aber in Games fehlt da einfach das Verständniss und oft wird vergessen, das hinter den Chars der Gruppe auch reale Menschen sind und nicht irgendwelche Pixel.


btt:
Die Story ist schön geschrieben, der Stil gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es glaubt doch wohl keiner, dass das wahr ist -.-

kein Auto, kein Konzert ... wipe -> soo geil ^^


----------



## Barrages (6. April 2009)

Hallo!

Wirklich ne sehr sehr coole Story )


----------



## abszu (6. April 2009)

Barrages schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wirklich ne sehr sehr coole Story )



Und das allerschlimmste - bis zum dem Teil, bevor seine Racheaktion kommt, erkenn ich mich wieder... so wie bestimmt der eine oder andere hier auch. Glaub, ich muss auch mal nen Plan schmieden...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harrysantosa (6. April 2009)

Obwohl es abgedroschen klingt: Made my day ;-)

Ob die Geschichte nun wahr oder erfunden ist: Es gibt Menschen (ja, Frauen UND Männer) die genau so sind wie die Dame in der Geschichte: 
Nämlich zu 100 % besitzergreifend und egoistisch. 
Wenn du mit so jemandem zusammen bist, dann wird von dir erwartet immer für ihn/sie da zu sein, wenn er/sie dich braucht. 
Was du die übrige Zeit machst ist egal, Hautsache du bist da wenn die Dame ruft. Wie ein Schosshündchen immer schön mit dem Schwanz wedeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab so eine Beziehung mitgemacht, und es hat sich nicht nur auf wow bezogen. 
In dem Sinne: GZ an den Schreiber der Geschichte, der seiner Lady gezeigt hat dass er sich nicht alles gefallen lässt.  
Vermutlich hat sogar sie eine Vorteil daraus, weil sie gelernt hat, daß Beziehungen nicht nur ein Nehmen sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (6. April 2009)

ach ja...
egal ob wahr oder nicht: made my day
10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. April 2009)

Naja, find ich nocht sonderlich amüsant geschrieben. Erinnere mich, ähnliche Texte schon etliche male gelesen zu haben. Zudem kann ich die dargestellte Problematik als weibliche Zockerin irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Vor allem das Klischee, dass die typische Frau auf romantische Schnulzen und Dsds steht. Generell habe ich aber für beide Seiten Verständnis. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht seinen Hobbies nachzugehen und wenn das dann eben ein PC-Spiel ist, muss man das akzeptieren. Da ich allerdings auch schon oft erlebt haben, dass manche Leute wirklich den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hängen und aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, wie es ist, als Partner gelangweilt daneben zu sitzen und Sprechverbot erteilt zu bekommen, wundert mich die Reaktion der Freundin auch nicht sonderlich.

PS: Die 1-2 Stunden Spielzeit pro Woche kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Selbst ich als Nicht-Hardcore-Gamer spiele jeden Tag zirka 4 Stunden. Niemand, der etwas vom Content erleben will, gibt sich mit 1-2 Stunden in der Woche zufrieden. Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine Frau wegen dieser mikrigen paar Stunden meckert. Wahrscheinlich sind es in Wahrheit 6-7 Stunden am Tag und das fände selbstt ich nicht okay, denn auf Dauer bleibt eine Beziehung da auf der Strecke.


----------



## Dedak (6. April 2009)

nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 weiter so


----------



## Kazua (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einer der besten texte die ich gelesen habe xD 

meine arme tischkante ^^

10/10 weiter will mehr davon


----------



## Roxen (6. April 2009)

Absulut genial ich hab mich weggeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garlef (6. April 2009)

Absolute Spitzenklasse, ich habe mich absolut kaputt gelacht...


Das hat mir nu gerade absolut die Nachtschicht versüßt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (6. April 2009)

made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfistus (6. April 2009)

Willkommen im RL......


----------



## mckayser (6. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Meine Freundin liebt mich so, wie ich bin. Solange ich so bin wie sie es möchte natürlich.
> Und dies definiert sich meist durch "nicht am Computer". Und durch "bei der Freundin" - auch wenn sie selbst selig schnarchend auf dem Sofa liegt.



Hey, ist das aus meinem Leben? Wirklich sehr schön formuliert, ich hab innerlich förmlich abgefeiert, weil ich meine Situation so deutlich wiedererkannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank !


----------



## Phoenix Craven (6. April 2009)

Einfach nur doof die Storie.
Beide Parteien haben imho Probleme.


----------



## Juudra (6. April 2009)

Haha wie geil ^^ typisches wie du mir so ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings ist das glaube ich nicht zur nachahmung empfohlen bei schwachen nerven seitens der freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (6. April 2009)

screen or didnt happen xD
glaub dir die geschichte nich


----------



## Drazmodaan (6. April 2009)

n1^^
10/10


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> glaub dir die geschichte nich



ihm/ihr sollst du es ja auch nicht glauben - ist schließlich nur aus dem wow-forum kopiert. aber letztendlich auch egal meiner meinung nach - ich finde es witzig.


----------



## Noacky (7. April 2009)

Egal von wem die Geschichte kommt.
Gibt da sofort 1 Punkt der die Geschichte hinken lässt.
Ich geh mit 10 Leuten in ne Instanz und verprügel da Monster.
Komisch das meine Freundin auch ausgerechnet 9 Freundinnen da hat welche allte trinken und aufs Konzert wollen. Also auch wieder 10 Leute.
Komischer Zufall, dies mag passieren.
Aber wie kommt es, dass die Mädels ausgerechnet eine Fahrerin haben.
Es müssten bei einer halbwegs normalen Fahrzeugbesetzung ca. 2-3 sein.
Außer sie versuchen einen Weltrekorde im betrunkene Mädels im Auto stappeln aufzustellen.
So bliebe nur die Möglichkeit eines Vans.
Welchen man sicher auch nicht als einziges Auto in der Garage hat, erstrecht keinen für 10 Personen.
Soviel dazu.


----------



## cazimir (7. April 2009)

Göttlich.

Wie ich solche Reaktionen hasse :-)

(egal ob echt oder nicht)


----------



## Vågor1 (7. April 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Kabel aus Wagen fehlt (?). Kein Auto. Kein Konzert. Wipe.



Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Noacky

Ist ja, selbst wenn die Geschichte erfunden ist, immernoch lustig. Und wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht kommt es ja darauf an.
Ps.: Strechtlimo, da passen 10 Leute rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn die ihren eigenen Fahrer haben und es super dreist is dem nen Kabel zu klauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Wahahaha ich will mehr solche Geschichten! Das war einfach genial


----------



## Senze (8. April 2009)

wirklich nice^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

,,Sry Leute, aber ich muss weg, Freundin is da!"

eine der meist benutzten Ausreden...

hast du gut geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (8. April 2009)

Find ich einfach nur genial weil ich das genau so kenne die wissen nicht was es heist "ich brauch noch 10 min sind beim endboss" für die gibts nur "er ist nicht bei mir und ihm is was anderes wichtiger als ich" aber wenn sie selber was machen wollen is das natürlich wichtig und wenn wir es ihnen nehmen wollen sind se sauer -.-


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (8. April 2009)

Noacky schrieb:


> Egal von wem die Geschichte kommt.
> Gibt da sofort 1 Punkt der die Geschichte hinken lässt.
> Ich geh mit 10 Leuten in ne Instanz und verprügel da Monster.
> Komisch das meine Freundin auch ausgerechnet 9 Freundinnen da hat welche allte trinken und aufs Konzert wollen. Also auch wieder 10 Leute.
> ...


Biste noch nie im Kofferraum mitgefahren,weil du betrunken warst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

diese Mode die die meisten jugendliche und so haben ist eh totaler schwachsinn

schaut mal ich bin cool und bin besoffen e.t.c.


----------



## der_era (8. April 2009)

Mal Back to Topic: Von wem auch immer das Original stammt, danke, hammer Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cymo (8. April 2009)

die Story ist mal der Hammer, ich kenne diese Situationen nur zu gut, da meine Freundin mir es auch verbieten will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (8. April 2009)

sehr amüsant ^^ 10/10 !


----------

